# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم  الاحد 08 ابريل 2018 والقنوات الناقله لها

## mohamed73

Sunday (dimanche)08.04.2018 ( GMT+00)  *Spanish League Primera Div. 1**10:00    Levante - Las Palmas* *Idman Azerbaycan**-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss**SportsMax 2**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**[IMC International test card]**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)**14:15    Real Madrid - Atlético Madrid**Idman Azerbaycan**-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss**Varzish Sport HD**-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss**-NSS 57°E -11565 H 10740 -FTA/Biss**Lemar TV HD**-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA/Biss**Tolo TV HD**-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA/Biss**Arezu TV**-Yahsat52.5°E-12015 H 27500-Biss**-Eutelsat  70.5°E-12529 V 2220 -FTA**-ST-2 88° E- 11023 V  1000 -FTA**IRIB Varesh**-Badr 26°E -12265 H 30000 -FTA/Biss**-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)**-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss**BeIn Sports en Espa&#241;ol**-Galaxy 121°W-4140 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**BeIn Sports USA**-Galaxy 121°W-4140 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**SportsMax 2**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**[IMC International test card]**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)**  16:30    Real Sociedad - Girona**BeIn Sports USA**-Galaxy 121°W-4140 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**ESPN +**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)**SportsMax 2**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**[IMC International test card]**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)**    18:45    Valencia - Espanyol**BETFRED TV (TTV) – CISCO 4**-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU(SIS Live)**Idman Azerbaycan**-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss**Varzish Sport HD**-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss**-NSS 57°E -11565 H 10740 -FTA/Biss**BeIn Sports en Espa&#241;ol**-Galaxy 121°W-4140 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**SportsMax 2**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**[IMC International test card]**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)**English Premier League**13:15    Arsenal - Southampton**BETFRED TV (TTV) – CISCO 4**-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU(SIS Live)**Varzish Sport HD**-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss**-NSS 57°E -11565 H 10740 -FTA/Biss**IRIB Varesh**-Badr 26°E -12265 H 30000 -FTA/Biss**-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)**-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss**Sport 24 HD**-Telstar  63°W- 11564 H 3320-PowerVU**-NSS 57.0°E- 4095 R 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**-Intelsat 34.5°W-4132 R 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)**NSS 9 177W 4099 R 30000  -PowerVU(C-Band)**ESPN Brasil HD**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)**    15:30    Chelsea - West Ham United**BETFRED TV (TTV) – CISCO 4**-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU(SIS Live)**Varzish Sport HD**-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss**-NSS 57°E -11565 H 10740 -FTA/Biss**Sport 24 HD**-Telstar  63°W- 11564 H 3320-PowerVU**-NSS 57.0°E- 4095 R 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**-Intelsat 34.5°W-4132 R 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)**NSS 9 177W 4099 R 30000  -PowerVU(C-Band)**ESPN Brasil HD**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)**German Bundesliga 1st Div**13:30    BV Borussia Dortmund  -  VfB Stuttgart**ESPN INET HD**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)**16:00    Eintracht Frankfurt - Hoffenheim**Idman Azerbaycan**-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss**Italian Calcio League Serie A**10:30    Torino - Internazionale**RTRS* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11261 H 30000 -FTA/BISS/CCWs**ARENA SPORT 3**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**Varzish Sport HD**-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss**-NSS 57°E -11565 H 10740 -FTA/Biss**ESPN Brasil HD**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)**SportsMax**- Intelsat 53°W - 3820 R 3255 -FTA**-Intelsat 55.5°W -4003 V 8680 -PowerVU(C-Band)**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**13:00    SSC Napoli  -  AC Chievo Verona**ARENA SPORT 1**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**  13:00    Crotone - Bologna**ARENA SPORT 4**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**    16:00    Udinese - Lazio**ARENA SPORT 4**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**ESPN INET HD**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)**SportsMax**- Intelsat 53°W - 3820 R 3255 -FTA**-Intelsat 55.5°W -4003 V 8680 -PowerVU(C-Band)**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**         18:45    Milan - Sassuolo**ARENA SPORT 4**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**ESPN Brasil HD**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)**BeIn Sports USA**-Galaxy 121°W-4140 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**Eredivisie**   12:30    Twente - Feyenoord**ESPN (Syndication 902)**Telstar15°W -12609 H 7552 -Biss**France - Ligue 1**    13:00    Nice - Rennes**ARENA SPORT 3**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**15:00    Metz - Olympique Lyonnais**ARENA SPORT 1**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**    19:00    Olympique Marseille - Montpellier**ARENA SPORT 3**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**Major League Soccer**  20:00    Orlando City SC - Portland Timbers**ESPN (Syndication 902)**Telstar15°W -12609 H 7552 -Biss**ESPN +**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)** Argentina Primera Division**20:45    CA Talleres Cordoba -  Independiente**ARENA SPORT 4**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**23:00    Racing Club - River Plate**ARENA SPORT 1**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**Brésil - Championnat Paulista A1**    19:00    Palmeiras - Corinthians**ARENA SPORT 1**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**Moroccan Pro League**15:00    Chabab Rif Al Hoceima-   FAR Rabat  * *15:00    Fath Union Sport de Rabat - Kawkab Athletic Club Marrakech**Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA**-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA**-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11617 V 27500  -FTA (Multistream)**Arryadia Live HD**-Hotbird 13°E- 10873 V 27500 -FTA**-Nile sat 7°W- 11513 V 27500 -FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA**-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA**2M National / Monde / MENA**-Nilesat 7°W -12015 V 27500 -FTA**-Nile Sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA**-Hotbird 13°E -11033 V 27500 -FTA**-Badr 26°E-12303 H 27500 -FTA**-Arabsat 30.5°E-12568 H 2960 -FTA**-Eutelsat 8°W- 12728 V 27500 -FTA**-Galaxy 97°W-11898 V 22000 -FTA**-Eutelsat 3.1°E -12526 H 4444 -FTA/Biss**-Arabsat 20°E -3884 R 27500 -FTA(C-Band)**-Es'hail 26°E- 21478 H 21422 -FTA ((Ka-band))**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11617 V 27500  -FTA (Multistream)**    17:00    Difaa Hassani El Jadidi   -   Racing Casablanca**Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA**-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA**-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11617 V 27500  -FTA (Multistream)**Arryadia Live HD**-Hotbird 13°E- 10873 V 27500 -FTA**-Nile sat 7°W- 11513 V 27500 -FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA**-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA**19:00    Wydad Athletic Club - Olympique Club De Khouribga**Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA**-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA**-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11617 V 27500  -FTA (Multistream)**Arryadia Live HD**-Hotbird 13°E- 10873 V 27500 -FTA**-Nile sat 7°W- 11513 V 27500 -FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA**-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA**Egyptian League**15:00    Misr Almaqasa   -  El Zamalek**DMC Sports**-Nile sat 7°W-  11449 H 27500 -FTA**DMC Sports HD**-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA**Nile Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA* *ON TV Sport**-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA**ON Sport HD**-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA**18:00    Smouha -  Al Ahly**DMC Sports**-Nile sat 7°W-  11449 H 27500 -FTA**DMC Sports HD**-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA**Nile Sport**-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA**ON TV Sport**-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA**ON Sport HD**-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA**Swiss Super League**14:00    FC Lausanne-Sport   -  FC Sion**RTS Deux HD**-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2)**SRF Zwei HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG Swiss)**RSI La 2 HD**-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG)**Croatie - 1. HNL**15:00    NK Slaven Belupo  -  HNK Rijeka**HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss**-Eutelsat 16°E -11345 H 30000 -Biss**ARENA SPORT 3**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**17:00    NK Istra 1961 - GNK Dinamo Zagreb**HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss**-Eutelsat 16°E -11345 H 30000 -Biss**Australia Hyundai A-League**      9:00    Sydney FC - Adelaide United**ARENA SPORT2**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**Scotland Premier League**11:30    Hamilton Academical FC -Celtic**ARENA SPORT2**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**Tivibu Spor HD**-Turksat 42°E -11853 H 25000 -FTA**Tivibu Spor**-Turksat 42°E -11794 H 27500 -FTA**Russian Premier League**13:30    Lokomotiv Moscow   -  FC Rostov**Match! TV**-Express 53°E -12617 H 8122 -Biss**-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)**-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA**-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 53°E -12576 H 14990 -FTA(Multistream)**-Express 40°E -3615 R 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)**-Express 40°E -3665 L 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)**16:00    Anzhi Makhachkala   -  Spartak Moscow**Tivibu Spor HD**-Turksat 42°E -11853 H 25000 -FTA**Tivibu Spor**-Turksat 42°E -11794 H 27500 -FTA**Match! TV**-Express 53°E -12617 H 8122 -Biss**-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)**-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA**-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 53°E -12576 H 14990 -FTA(Multistream)**-Express 40°E -3615 R 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)**-Express 40°E -3665 L 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)** Uruguay Primera League**19:00    Montevideo Wanderers FC  -  Defensor Sporting**VTV**-SES 40°W-4065 R 12500 -PowerVU(C-Band)**21:00    CA Penarol   -  Rampla**VTV* *-SES 40°W-4065 R 12500 -PowerVU(C-Band)**German Bundesliga 3rd Divsion**   12:00    FC Rot-Weiss Erfurt    - VFB Chemnitzer**MDR Fernsehen**-Astra 19.2°E -12110 H 27500-FTA**MDR Fernsehen HD**-Astra 19.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)*

----------


## abder

مكشور!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!â€‹

----------

